# Wireless Charger And Custom Roms/kernels?



## kicker22004 (Jun 12, 2011)

Ok i'm not sure if this has been brought up before, if so i'm sorry if it is. But i just bought my Wireless Charger from Big Red and lovin it. The only problem i'v found is that it only works with a stock Kernel ie no overclocking or AOSP Roms...as of now i'm running Bamf SoAB with the stock kernel but would like to OC because it's a bit laggy without it...also would like to see if the Kernel Dev's could find a way to fix this because i really enjoy OMFGB.


----------



## quarterinchkilla (Sep 28, 2011)

Ive struggled with this for sometime now. The only one that doesnt support qi charging is ziggy. Most of the others do i.e slayhers stock cm7, all of imoseyons (will show a question mark while charging). The nicest confirmation ive found is with HTCs newest Tbolt kernel though. Hope that helps


----------



## kicker22004 (Jun 12, 2011)

So if it shows the ! Mark its still charging?


----------



## quarterinchkilla (Sep 28, 2011)

kicker22004 said:


> So if it shows the ! Mark its still charging?


Yes! it is still charging (it threw me also) I dont think it charges as fast though, also the notification light doesnt light up nor will the screen turn on. I am real funny about that kind of stuff. As I said before though slayhers kernel works beautifully, the LED lights up (albeit at 90%), it shows its charging in the battery display and everything. Also the stock HTC kernel if you can find it works well also. Imo's kernel is the only one that will allow you to overclock and will also recognize the wireless charging pad, but there is no LED notification and there is a (?) mark where the battery is.


----------

